# Angel Eyes foglights Installed



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

Well since some people found the unofficial Angel eyes install thread I have made this Official Angel Eyes install thread for the rest of the people who haven't found it yet.

I installed the Optilux Angel Eyes for Hella that cost $60. They're mounting kit that came with it was two self threading screws that mounts the foglights onto the bumper. I had to make an adapter bracket to make it fit to the OEM foglight opening which is oval shaped. The Angel Eyes foglights will fit into the oval opening but there will be gaps to the side of the fogs. If you haven't played will the OEM foglights the screw that mounts it to the bumper is on the top side of the foglight assembly. you can probably reach the mounting screw with a 1/4 inch ratchet and universal joint using a 10MM socket. Or you can take the whole bumper off of the car by pulling the quick release fastners on top and on the bottom of the bumper. there are also six screws that hold the bumper to the chasis. one is located near the headlight assembly and two by the wheel well on the left and right side of the car.

Once you have taken all those fasteners off you can just pry off the bumper from the snap in retaining clips.

The adapter bracket that i made was just a 1X4 inch piece of metal with two matching holes to the Angel Eyes foglights bracket and i just used some nuts and bolts that i had lying around the garage.










the install took about 4-5 hours due to the fact i had to make brackets for the angel eyes fogs and for my Ichibahn gas pedal.



























Check out the pics on my hompage if the pics don't show up.


http://www.angelfire.com/theforce/nismo_stu/


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't see pics, Angelfire says, "excessive bandwidth consumption"
Can you re-size?


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Can't see pics, Angelfire says, "excessive bandwidth consumption"
> Can you re-size? *


Sorry but bandwith will come and go. 
i added some links to villagephoto hope they work.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I know you said you had an issue with the fog light holes being oval and the angel fogs are round. Can you put up a close up pic so we can see the fit.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *I know you said you had an issue with the fog light holes being oval and the angel fogs are round. Can you put up a close up pic so we can see the fit. *


I'm "working" right now but when i get off from work i'll post more pics.

if u still want to see my Ichibahn shift knob and pedals go to my hompepage later today as soon as i get more bandwidth freed up.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Kewl


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice! Props


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

I have to do this! It is just beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *I know you said you had an issue with the fog light holes being oval and the angel fogs are round. Can you put up a close up pic so we can see the fit. *


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ahh...those last pics really tell the story...!
Not a flush mount when viewed from the side.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Ahh...those last pics really tell the story...!
> Not a flush mount when viewed from the side. *


the foglights have an adjustable bracket that i can play around to make it more flush and get rid of that side gap. 

This weekend im going to fix the aim of the fogs. right now they are pointing skyward.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks good


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Nismo Stu said:


> *the foglights have an adjustable bracket that i can play around to make it more flush and get rid of that side gap.
> 
> This weekend im going to fix the aim of the fogs. right now they are pointing skyward.  *


So, it's the bracket which prevents the housing 
from recessing all the way and not the fogs themselves?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Where did you mount the switch?


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *So, it's the bracket which prevents the housing
> from recessing all the way and not the fogs themselves? *


it may be a little bit of both the bracket and the oval shape of the opening that makes it stick out. I'll find out for sure this coming weekend when i adjust the foglight aim.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Where did you mount the switch? *


alty02:

as far as mounting the switch i still haven't done that yet.
i still have to run it thru the firewall and place it where it wont be an eyesore. temporarily i just have it running on the body panel and into the car.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Might be nice to mount in the cubby under HVAC.


----------



## Nismo Stu (Nov 14, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Might be nice to mount in the cubby under HVAC. *


Someone else just installed another set of Angel eyes foglights on .net and they did not use the harness assembly that came with the fogs but instead tapped into the OEM wiring to control the foglights. I will try and do that instead of using the switch. if i do that then the auto light shutoff should work for the new foglights.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

How would you control the three different functions of the angels compared to the two functions of stock fogs?


----------

